
Show HN: Montage – 8 hand-picked playlists. 200 of YouTube’s funniest videos - snowing
https://montage.watch/
======
snowing
Hey everyone! This is a prototype I threw together with a friend. We've hand
crafted 8 playlists with 200 of YouTube's funniest videos.

Some playlists people have really liked are Trump Bashing and Memes. We also
have sketch comedy, memes, skits, shorts and more though.

We thought everyone could use a laugh right now.

Would really appreciate any feedback. Thanks so much!

